# card responsibility



## dundeered (Mar 13, 2007)

Its money related so have put in this forum.

when i took out a mortgage several years ago they gave me a credit card withit. The mortgage is joint with me and my now wife. 
When she was a student she transfered all her debt onto the card and between us agreed she be solely responsible for paying it off and it was agreed between us her responsibility. Years have passed and she is still paying it off however over time payments were missed and they always called up asking to speak to me only ( alarm beels started ringing and i tried to explain they need to speak to her in doors).
The card company then turned round and said the card was my sole responsibility. when i explaiend it was through a joint mortgage they said " as i had signed forms first then i was liable".
where do i stand as i cant see why i am solely responsible, should it not be both of us. 
Not to impressed and dont know where i stand or who to ask for advice from


----------



## PDK (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds like the account is in your name, but with your wife as additional card holder.

Now that payments have been missed/late this will reflect badly on your credit rating, not hers. If your credit score/history has been affectly badly, you are held accountable not the additional card holder.

Sorry if this isn't the kind of news you wanted to hear.

Does the statement come addressed to you both?

*Edit* thats why her in doors doesn't have any of my cards


----------

